# VOTE! Most Famous Landmark



## Artemy13 (Aug 7, 2005)

Certainly Pyramids of Giza


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll say the Great Wall of China. It can be seen from so many places.


----------



## coalfactor (Nov 14, 2005)

tour eiffel


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

How do you judge most famous?


----------



## davykid15 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have to say the pramids of Giza. It's just as famous now as it was thousands of years ago. And to be the only remaing wonder of the Seven Wonders of the Ancient World, that must say something.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Gotta go with the Pyramids of Giza. They are all equally famous but the Pyramids of Giza were famous around the world long before any of the others were built.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Tour Eiffel ofcourse.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hard one but I'll go with Eiffel Tower!


----------



## Lanier (Dec 19, 2005)

Pyramids of Giza


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat (Oct 8, 2003)

Pyramids of Giza


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

The most famous: Pyramids

The greatest: The Great Wall of China


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Eiffel Tower


----------

